# Bowcast at the Bird 3D shoot



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

How difficult is the terrain and shots at this event? I got invited to go with some buddies and they are fairly new to archery. Do they have some mellow courses set up or is everything long range and extreme terrain? I may also take my 14 yr old. Would that be too rough??

Thanks.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

*Bowcast*

That course wil be very difficult and expensive(lost/broken arrows) with fairly new archers. I would recommend that you attend the UWC Fun Shoot on June 22nd. This is a private course that is located in Bountiful. Most of the course is in the shade. It will test you! The cost is only $30 and your kids 15 and under are free.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Baloney. Any course can cost you arrows if you take stupid shots. That course at the Bird is a tough one, but nothing says you can't sneak up on the targets if they're out of your comfort range. I shoot a stick bow with wood arrows. EVERY single target up at that shoot is out of my comfort range, so I just practice my stalking skills and get a little closer to em.;-)


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

Stalking up on targets can't be all that hard tex


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

8) :llama: <<--O/


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Why you shootin at Llamas Tex?


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

outdoorser said:


> Why you shootin at Llamas Tex?


Them are new next big game animal for utah


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

O.k., but the Llama Tex is shooting at looks like tina, the fat lard that Napolean dynamite's grandma ownes. Don't go shootin pets!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

It's a long necked sheep!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

ut1031 said:


> That course wil be very difficult and expensive(lost/broken arrows) with fairly new archers. I would recommend that you attend the UWC Fun Shoot on June 22nd. This is a private course that is located in Bountiful. Most of the course is in the shade. It will test you! The cost is only $30 and your kids 15 and under are free.


+2 come out and bring your friends.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

they have some courses set in the flats that would work well for intermediates and athletic beginners at the bird. the expert course is not for everyone. some of the tracks into the targets they've set are plain stupid. watch out for yourself and use a little common sense while negotiating the course. 

have fun and be safe


----------

